# water temp



## ChicagoDude (Jul 19, 2010)

I've heard conflicted opinions on the water temp that betta's need to be kept in. I got a betta last week. He's in a 2.5 gallon tank, with a fake plant, thin layer of gravel and a small corner filter. I don't have a heater or a thermometer on the tank. He's on the counter in our kitchen and we've had the air conditioning on the past few weeks. I noticed that the water is a little on the cold side. He seems happy, he comes and and plays in the filter current sometimes... but he seems to like lounging in his plant most of the time. Should I get a heater for the little guy or not?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I would, mine always did better in heated aquariums rather then just filtered water. They are native to jungle climates, dry heat and wet heat just the same.

I live in the nw burbs of chicago and with the ac on these past two weeks or so my turtle and feeder fish tank have been down around 66 degrees, I added a heater and brought it up to 74 degrees and the activity levels raised drastically in both tanks.


----------



## ChicagoDude (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I put a heater in right after your reply and my betta perked right up. He's swimming all over the tank now and really showing his personality. If you tap the water with your finger he will come right up to you!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

If you can get a 10g tank for him, it will do even better and live a little longer.
I got an empty brand new 10g here if interested, not sure where you are but im out by schaumburg.

My wife had a betta in a bowl when I met her, the betta was 1 year old and looking sickly. moved him to a 10g tank with filter and heater, he died 3 years later. The more water they have and better water conditions they are a tropical fish to be reckoned with. I love them but my breeders would shred them. 

78 degrees, 10g of water and a decent filter and you will be much happier as will he.:betta:
fyi the fish swap is november 7th at the holiday inn @ naperville.( I think its naperville rd and I88.)


----------



## ChicagoDude (Jul 19, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> If you can get a 10g tank for him, it will do even better and live a little longer.
> I got an empty brand new 10g here if interested, not sure where you are but im out by schaumburg.
> 
> My wife had a betta in a bowl when I met her, the betta was 1 year old and looking sickly. moved him to a 10g tank with filter and heater, he died 3 years later. The more water they have and better water conditions they are a tropical fish to be reckoned with. I love them but my breeders would shred them.
> ...


I might take you up on that! I'm not far from you... I'm in the city, but right on the Niles/Park Ridge border right off of I-90. I've never been to a fish swap before... That's a perfect time too... my wife is getting me a 75 gallon set-up for my birthday in October. I was thinking about putting him in there, but I'm not sure if he'll be compatable with what I want to keep. Here are my stocking ideas: 5-6 yo yo loaches, 4 kuhli loaches, a red tailed shark, 10-12 cardinal tetras, bristle nose pleco and probably some cherry barbs. Would a betta have a problem in that tank?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

unfortunetely yes.

the red tail for sure but as far as loaches thats fine however size of tank well 75g that would be fine. I dont keep sharks anymore Ive had bad times with them.

Let me know on the swap, I am going to try and get lady onyx to go as well. I need to pick her brain as well on frag's anyways.

Its a good time, 4 bucks per person, 6 bucks per family to get in, cant beat that.
gcca.net is the site that holds the swap, greater chicago cichlid association.
Ive never kept barbs and bettas together because barbss have a bad rep for nipping. but I think cherry barbs are one of the few exceptions, again no first hand with cherries but hopefully someone will know.

I used to have a rainbow shark and It used to attack my kuhllis. my best bud has a RTS in his 28g bowfront, I gave him 7 tiger barbs he has two left and the RTS is bigger.


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to keep my betta in a tank with 3 cherry barbs (as well as other fish) and they were fine with each other. I find my cherry barbs to be very docile and they never nip fins, even on the angels.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Good to know Rhumba, I like the little guys but was always wary as about half my angels are super veils.


----------

